# Cat scratched me very badly:-(



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

I know it sounds silly but it has really upset me and now I feel very wary of her, scared of her being around me. 

I was leaning by my bed on Sunday and she lept out from underneath and jumped on my foot, scratched me really badly. I had 3 bg scrathes all across my foot, they were bleeding. 

She has been playful before and often jumps out and jumps up your leg, but never done anything like that. It has really upset me that she has done this to me, I sound daft I know

How can I build my confidence up again? I know I can't prevent her being playful, but it was pretty nasty, seemed like more than just playing. She is 8 months old, so abit of a tinker at times.

I am too scared to walk around with a skirt on now and bare feet, it's jeans and socks again and I am boiling, lol! My foot is so sore, lol!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I know it is hard but try not to take it personally. my Billy used to do similar things (have 2 scratch scars across my foot) but thankfully grew out of it which i am sure your cat will too. 

in the meantime you could maybe trim her nails so they are not so sharp?


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

I would agree - def trim her nails and regularly. I do my two every fortnight or sooner if they're getting sharp! I once had a bad scratch but it really wasnt intentional and its part and parcel of having a cat. I would teach her by perhaps using a squirt water gun everytime she does something like this and also then ignore her or put her in a 'time out' til she calms down - kitties hate to be ignored!


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you both, I shall cut her nails for sure. Do I buy special clippers for it?

I showed it my GP today (was there for another reason) and even he said 'wow that is a nasty scratch' lol!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If she isnt used to having you clip her claws she may not like it.May be worth getting vet to do it first and then you build up gradually by just getting her used to you touching her toes.Then you can progress to taking tips off at regular intervals.Good sharp nail clippers should be fine but be careful not to cut the quick(blood supply, red bit)There will iam sure be a website that shows you how!!Good luck.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

She is still a fairly young cat and to her was just being playful. I know it hurts when you get badly scratched, but cats do settle down as they get older. I was always getting scratched by Toby and sometimes I think he was being nasty. He also often climbed up the curtains and pulled them and the rail down. He's now ten and I haven't worried about either for years.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you. I shall take her to the vet.

My foot is so sore, I was bleeding, lol!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

If its any consolation, mine used to play with their claws out and now when i play with them they know not to scratch mummy, the only bat me with the paws not their claws any more! hehe. I always used to say to them 'paws not claws boys'! It so cute. 

Re clipping nails - mine seemed fine from the start with, and after paying £13 per cat to have it done once, i soon learnt how to do it myself! I got little cat nail clippers from pets at home (look like funny little scissors - easier to handle than human nail clippers) but you can use normal nail clippers too.


----------

